

'Falling For Science': Obeying All The Signs - tdonia
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=97825059

======
jballanc
For me, it was the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago, Il. It was all
about getting to be up close and personal with the science, especially the
body slices! Science is so much more fun when it's interactive. I've never
left science since...

------
tdonia
while signs didn't stand out in particular i do remember distinctly learning
about the idea of "rules" and the way they define a social context. and when i
first saw a command line, i couldn't help but think it was a pretty strange
way to order things around, which led to a prolonged interest in interface
design/how our societies are affected by our command of technology (or its
command of us). hacking, for me, is the ability manipulate that relationship
or at least be curious as to how it manipulates me. what's your story? how'd
you first think about hacking?

